# SS 02.09.17 - Atterberg #6



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Kurt Atterberg (1887 - 1974)*

Symphony No. 6 in C major, Op. 31 "Dollar Symphony" 

1. Moderato
2. Adagio
3. Vivace

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and this week it's Swedish composer Kurt Atterberg. I'm not really familiar with much of Atterberg's works so I'm looking forward to exploring this one. I'll be listening too:









Neeme Jarvi/Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Kurt Atterberg - Complete Symphonies

Radio-Sinfonie-Orchester Frankfurt, NDR Radiophilharmonie, Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart des SWR, Ari Rasilainen
I have this box, so this will be the first thing tomorrow.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

This one for me which is the same recording as Pugg I believe. Rasilainen/Hanover Philharmonic


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

D Smith said:


> This one for me which is the same recording as Pugg I believe. Rasilainen/Hanover Philharmonic


Indeed the same, they ( CPO) just shoved them in a box for a reasonable price.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Kurt Atterberg - Complete Symphonies
> 
> Radio-Sinfonie-Orchester Frankfurt, NDR Radiophilharmonie, Radio-Sinfonieorchester Stuttgart des SWR, Ari Rasilainen
> I have this box, so this will be the first thing tomorrow.


Same one for me. Top set.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

realdealblues said:


> Another weekend is upon us and this week it's Swedish composer Kurt Atterberg. I'm not really familiar with much of Atterberg's works so I'm looking forward to exploring this one. I'll be listening too:
> 
> View attachment 97179
> 
> ...


My choice also. Source is deezer.


----------



## jim prideaux (May 30, 2013)

being a quietly avid 'fan' of Atterberg's symphonies I will use this as an excuse to listen to both the recordings listed during the weekend!


----------



## AClockworkOrange (May 24, 2012)

realdealblues said:


> Another weekend is upon us and this week it's Swedish composer Kurt Atterberg. I'm not really familiar with much of Atterberg's works so I'm looking forward to exploring this one. I'll be listening too:
> 
> View attachment 97179
> 
> ...


I'll be listening to this recording too.


----------



## MusicSybarite (Aug 17, 2017)

Pretty nice symphony! Rasilainen works for me.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

D Smith said:


> This one for me which is the same recording as Pugg I believe. Rasilainen/Hanover Philharmonic


Same here for me


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

D Smith said:


> This one for me which is the same recording as Pugg I believe. Rasilainen/Hanover Philharmonic


I'm catching up! Atterberg is one of my favorite 20th Century composers and I can't believe that the 6th, and especially the 3rd, aren't programmed more in the U.S.

Listening to the Rasilainen as well...


----------

